# Got wet but didn't give up.



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Me and my brother had a fun night of fishing lastnight.We caught all our bait on the lake.After 5 hours with no luck and a bad storm forcing us off the lake.We finally get into them.What fun it was realling these in on bass poles.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice cats!! Sounds like an eventful night!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like some good eatin there...


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks guys.I can't wait to get back out there.


----------

